# cooked bones for dogs-yes or no?



## JakobisMom (Feb 18, 2011)

Is there any cooked bones that are safe for my min pin/JRT mix dog to eat? Like if i have a t-bone steak for dinner is it ok to give him the leftover bone?


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

Nope. Cooked bones are often fed and don't cause problems but I don't think its ever safe to feed them. If the dog manages to ingest any of the bone, it does have the potential to splinter. If you want to feed bone, stick to raw ones.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

IF you give the bone with plenty of meat still stuck to it and IF the dog only eats that meat and IF you supervise eyes on and close by you MIGHT get away with it. I did give Sassy whole cooked beef ribs when raw ones were too much for her at the end of her life. She adored them, carried them all over the house and gnawed off the soft stuff. In her hey day she could easily completely eat such a bone and did so if there was a sucessful garbage raid and was always fine. I would never ever give her a T bone steak bone with those cut edges.

Get a rack of cheap BBQ beef ribs from the market, cut into ribs and offer a raw one up each time you want to spoil your dog rotten instead of giving cooked T bone steak bones. The cut edges are just asking to be gnawed on and broken up and eaten. Why not take that meaty but dangerous bone, put in a pan with some water and simmer until the meat falls off and use that soup as a treat or to top kibble?

If you have a bone in lamb, pork or beef roast and will absolutely 1,000,000% supervise the eating the MEAT from a whole bone like that maybe. If there is ANY bone chewing, trade it for a bit of meat or other treat right away.


----------

